# How Swine Flu spreads



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

How does swine flu spread … here is one idea.

Any others ?










​


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm just thankful it's not transmitted through BACON….they'd just pronounce me Terminal.

mmmmm, Bacon.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Pigs can get the flu from cute kids?

We aren't even done with flooding here and now we've got to worry about H1N1…:-(


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

lol! That's the ugliest animal I've ever seen! Well I guess there was this one time I got really drunk and when I woke up….......uhh never mind.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Through the media!!!!!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO…..........You guys are tearing me up…..........LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

I quit kissing pigs because of the flu.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Cinco de Swino !!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​BABY COW HAS SWINE FLU !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I RANG THE SWINE FLU HOTLINE THIS MORNING, BUT ALL I GOT WAS CRACKLING. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just people with televisions are gonna die. I just use mine for a night light, so i'm thinking i'm ok.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Here are what the symptoms of Swine Flu look like.*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_IUYl...2EIQYB-hwcY/s1600/pig-flu-Mexico-16.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

How did the pig go on holiday? 
The swine flu

Swine flu isn't a problem for pigs, because they're all going to be cured anyway.

The first sign of pig flu is that you come out in nasty rashers.

If you want a clear train carriage on the way into work this week, just start coughing loudly and exclaiming "Iválgame dios!" in a Mexican accent.

Swine flu is getting serious, it has been reported to be a hamdemic, which may lead to an aporkolypse… But we'll get through. Where there's a swill there's a way.

This little piggy went to market, 
This little piggy stayed at home, 
This little piggy had roast beef, 
This little piggy had none. 
And this little piggy had influenza A virus subtype hemagglutinin protein 1 neuraminidase protein 1.

The only known cure for Swine Flu has been found to be the liberal application of oinkment.

My friend says he's got swine flu, but I think he's telling porkies.

I have to say, I'm finding all these jokes about swine flu pretty boaring.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for the laughs , Gentlemen : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Signs of Swine flu. Beware!!!!

If you wake up looking like this, don't go to work.


















​


----------



## peerawit (May 23, 2009)

LOL Lemme copy to my blog


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DAN, I DON'T THINK YOU SHOULD GO TO WORK.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The Big Bad Wolf said
"I'll huff and I'll puff and I'll blow your house down"

The little pig says
"Puff off or I'll sneeze on you"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Warning from the Department of Health*

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

If you received an email from the Department of Health advising you not to eat tinned pork because of the Swine flu, ignore it.

It's just Spam.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

...
..
..
..
..

can anyone translate this ?
..
..
..
..
..


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

I think it says basically "When you're out of conventional tampions"

A tampion being a scarf-type of garment worn around the head or neck and shoulders.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

it says , 
" for when you run out of face masks "


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

